# Vexilar Fl-8 Problems



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

My FL-8 turns on and I can hear it running, but it does not light up. Anyone know what the problem could be and if it is something I can fix myself? Trying to avoid sending it in because I don't want to be without it the next couple weekends.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

gunfun13 said:


> My FL-8 turns on and I can hear it running, but it does not light up. Anyone know what the problem could be and if it is something I can fix myself? Trying to avoid sending it in because I don't want to be without it the next couple weekends.


may need a new battery... mine did that and all it took was a new battery....


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> may need a new battery... mine did that and all it took was a new battery....


Yes^^^^^^^^(probably)


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

msfcarp said:


> Yes^^^^^^^^(probably)


X3 on that..

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

gunfun13 said:


> My FL-8 turns on and I can hear it running, but it does not light up. Anyone know what the problem could be and if it is something I can fix myself? Trying to avoid sending it in because I don't want to be without it the next couple weekends.


I had a lowrance that had a burnt out bulb, east fix.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Appreciate the feedback guys, I will try the battery.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Then check the scan disk & brushes if that doesn't do it!


----------



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

If you know someone with the same unit. Try swapping one part at a time to see which of yours is bad. Battery. Transducer. Power cable. Narrow it down before cracking it open. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cropido (Jan 31, 2011)

*Had the EXACT same problem couple of years ago. The cable was broken right at the hard black piece at the end that reads the water. Had to send it back and had my unit within one week with a new cord ( free of charge ) Seems it a re-occuring thing with some units. Have to really take it EZ with the cord. The fl-8 is a tough piece of equiptment. Hard to brake but it can only take so much hard handling. Know how you feel about not wanting to part with it for a spell. Nike says it best " Just do it " it's what I had to do. It was back in no time. Tight lines !!!*


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

It was the battery. Thanks for all the help!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Just re Transducered and Batteried mine t'day. Every third/fourth year. Same issues with Batt. or T-ducer.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

METTLEFISH said:


> Just re Transducered and Batteried mine t'day. Every third/fourth year. Same issues with Batt. or T-ducer.


 only the 2nd battery on mine in over 20+ years.... and 2nd transducer also.... guess I'm lucky....


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Lot's of hours on mine..... Drift boat... Ice... The Pond....


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> only the 2nd battery on mine in over 20+ years.... and 2nd transducer also.... guess I'm lucky....


Over 20 yrs on my FL-8, original transducer, 3rd or 4th battery, my son has been using it since I upgraded to an LX-5 a few years ago. That old Vex just keeps on running and running.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

For those who are having issues with the 12v 9amp hour batteries, you may need to charge the battery for up to 48 hours. I had the same issue with an FL-8, after about 8 hours, nothing. Did some research and discovered it may take up to 48 hours for the battery to fully recover, just an FYI.


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

Battery


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

upgrade from a vex. kid looked at fish for and hour until I got the camera out. He spent all that time looking at a stick..Never did catch the stick..No fish, either..:gaga::gaga:


----------

